# PSA: Potential Bargaining Chip on Strat Plus Flip



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

This guitar was offered a couple of days ago in Brampton for $600 OBO with a wah pedal. If you’re going to mark it up 150% you could at least source the missing tuner button, a trem arm & HSC.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Looks like a markup of 250% to me. Had they put some effort into sourcing & replacing those missing original items, they could then have demonstrated some _pride_ in their flipping.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Hmm. Well, I guess it's worth a try.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

The $600 seller goofed up by asking too little that's for sure. But $1500 is a bit much for it, with 2 string trees added and that missing knob and no case.
Those knobs are not easy to get anymore and the currently made knobs don't fit. A replacement tuner is in order... I bought a whole set to replace 2 bad ones on my 91 Plus.

Knowing the profit they're getting they might eventually sell for a more realistic amount? No case, string trees, needs a tuner....humm, $600? Haha


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Ive never done this sort of thing (flip), but IMO, the issue is whether or not its overpriced.
What someone paid for something is immaterial, although the optics of such a short term flip are kind of off-putting. Otherwise we'd be buying bursts for less than new LP's, and Lamborghini Countachs for less than new BMW's 
"Beware" is a little alarmist.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

If the guy got a good deal and wants to make a few bucks, good for him. The only thing that would tick me off is I didn't get to it first. I picked up a kevlar canoe a few weeks ago for $100. The guy swore it was fiberglass as that's what he was told when he bought it used a few years ago and he just wanted it gone. It needs a bit of love to bring it back to it's former glory but I could easily flip it in the condition it's in now for $700-$900. Such is the nature of buying and selling on the used market.


----------



## morepowder (Apr 30, 2020)

I have wondered the same thing. If someone buys a guitar or any other item, and sells it the next week for profit, how is that wrong?

What price was previously paid, or how long ago that was, is irrelevant.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

morepowder said:


> I have wondered the same thing. If someone buys a guitar or any other item, and sells it the next week for profit, how is that wrong?
> 
> What price was previously paid, or how long ago that was, is irrelevant.


It would irritate me if I were the seller, and I'd avoid that individual in the future. But yes, as an outside observer I don't see the big issue.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Some folks say a deal is only a good deal if it's good for both parties.

Making a profit is the way it should be. There comes a point where it starts to become greedy. Where that line is drawn varies from person to person


----------



## morepowder (Apr 30, 2020)

That just tells me that I sold for too little. It wouldn’t be the first time, won’t be the last. 😁

I don’t go out of my way to take advantage of anybody, but I also don’t think that what price an item sold for once, that it is locked into that price forever.

edited to add: don’t get me wrong, if I give someone a great price because they are sourcing it for that blind homeless boy that lives down the street. Then they turn around and sell it for big profit the next day? That pisses me off. But if I came to agreement with someone on a price and they decide to sell it for more or less than what I did? None of my business. Life‘s too short to get hung up on that stuff.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Who cares!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

tomee2 said:


> $1500 is a bit much for it, with 2 string trees added and that missing knob and no case.
> Those knobs are not easy to get anymore and the currently made knobs don't fit. A replacement tuner is in order... I bought a whole set to replace 2 bad ones on my 91 Plus.


My use of the word “beware” was more related to this: added/missing parts, missing case, cost & difficulty to source period-correct replacement parts to restore the guitar to functioning (unless you want to set it up to play Keith Richards licks) & mostly original condition.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> My use of the word “beware” was more related to this: added/missing parts, missing case, cost & difficulty to source period-correct replacement parts to restore the guitar to functioning (unless you want to set it up to play Keith Richards licks) & mostly original condition.


I figured as much and happen to agree that, given the same depreciating factors are still present, it simply calls into question whether the seller's "re-valuation" of the identical unit is reasonable @ +250%.

Aside from that though, guitars are really no different from any other commodity in a free market economy where buying low and selling high within the market seems to be the whole point. That said, the market ultimately decides what is fair value and I doubt it'll support this individual's version of that at present.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

morepowder said:


> That just tells me that I sold for too little. It wouldn’t be the first time, won’t be the last. 😁
> 
> I don’t go out of my way to take advantage of anybody, but I also don’t think that what price an item sold for once, that it is locked into that price forever.
> 
> edited to add: don’t get me wrong, if I give someone a great price because they are sourcing it for that blind homeless boy that lives down the street. Then they turn around and sell it for big profit the next day? That pisses me off. But if I came to agreement with someone on a price and they decide to sell it for more or less than what I did? None of my business. Life‘s too short to get hung up on that stuff.


I had a guy say he was buying a guitar for his autistic son who was very picky. He spent 20 minutes looking it over very carefully. I believed him, but if that's a "thing" to get people to lower a price, that was really low. Scum bag low.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

The owner of a local music shop does this a lot.Buys up everything and then jacks the price up.I see him using reverb a lot now to sell stuff.He has killed the shop local and support small local businesses vibe.I wont even enter his store.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I updated the title thread. Happy now?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

"On its way to becoming vintage!" 

Me too, man...me too.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Roryfan said:


> I updated the title thread. Happy now?


I'm always happy. 😉😁


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

jdto said:


> "On its way to becoming vintage!"
> 
> Me too, man...me too.


Same here....

Does this mean that my old goalie knees are actually a result of poor QC standards from the Norlin era? It’s not a beer belly, I’m just trying to get more sustain.

P.S. Very early and/or rare colour Strat Plus models (Pluses? Plusses? Plusii? Pli?) in mint condition are becoming collectible but not ones with missing parts.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Everything he is trying to sell is priced at the very high end of the market . Good luck to him but I will bet he will have his gear for a long time at his prices.


----------



## trace (Aug 21, 2020)

Why do they have listings in two different cities?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

trace said:


> Why do they have listings in two different cities?


hes trying to get more exposure for his ads.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Roryfan said:


> I updated the title thread. Happy now?


no, im still fat, hate my job and my wife gets weirder and more frigid as time goes by.
But its a start, I guess....keep those thread titles comin'!


----------



## trace (Aug 21, 2020)

Diablo said:


> hes trying to get more exposure for his ads.


I understand that if the cities are close to one another and if you're crossposting the same item but choosing Richmond Hill and Laval for different items to get more exposure is just a weird choice.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

trace said:


> Why do they have listings in two different cities?


that is a kijiji no no but not enforced.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Had a KILLER Les Paul for sale a couple years ago. I think I had it up for $2200. Guy told be about how he has only ever had Epi LPs and had always dreamed of owning a real Gibson that he could pass down to his son someday. He really wanted mine but only had $1900.

Next day, it was back on kijiji for $2400. I messaged him and said if he wanted to talk me down so he could turn around and flip it, more power to him, but he had a lot of balls for using MY photos.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I've arrived at a place where buyer's "stories" have zero influence on my pricing...and I'm perfectly ok with that.

"So you're saying your unverified personal circumstances should determine what I sell this for. Is that about right?"


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

StevieMac said:


> I've arrived at a place where buyer's "stories" have zero influence on my pricing...and I'm perfectly ok with that.
> 
> "So you're saying your unverified personal circumstances should determine what I sell this for. Is that about right?"


Oh, his story didn’t have any effect on my pricing. I had wiggle room and sold it for a price I was happy with. That’s why I didn’t have a problem with him flipping it. I just figured he should at least put in the effort of taking his own damn pictures.

...and there was no way in hell he was going to get $2400 for it.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

This Strat Plus is still up...
The seller keeps repostimg and changing the price. $1600, then $1450, then $1500..then $1550.
They keep changing their kijiji user name too, I think XXX now but was 2 other names in the past month.
They keep buying Strats to flip...and I dont see them selling.

I asked about the Plus, can you provide a case and maybe Fender Strap like the other guitars he's got for sale, for the asking price ($1450 that day I think). Ha, the response was nasty, basically go away and get lost for even asking to negotiate the price! 
Neck has string trees added, and I know first hand that those tuners knobs are actually impossible to find.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

trace said:


> Why do they have listings in two different cities?


Because he’s a giant bag of dicks?


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

tomee2 said:


> This Strat Plus is still up...
> The seller keeps repostimg and changing the price. $1600, then $1450, then $1500..then $1550.
> They keep changing their kijiji user name too, I think XXX now but was 2 other names in the past month.
> They keep buying Strats to flip...and I dont see them selling.
> ...


keep the conservation going and you will be able to leave feedback.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Distortion said:


> keep the conservation going and you will be able to leave feedback.


Kijiji no longer works that way. Both people have to agree that a transaction has taken place before having the option to review one another.

About a year ago, I complained to kijiji about their previous system when someone @ Tundra reviewed me with 1 star and "unfair negotiation" after I declined multiple trade offers from them (post clearly stated "NO TRADE"). Kijiji finally deleted their bogus review when I argued that my item was _never_ offered for trade and, as such, was _never_ under negotiation with those douchebags. Besides that, no transaction had taken place. I was pleased when they changed their review policy shortly thereafter.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

hmm. I just left feedback at kijiji's request. I sold a handle bar stem to a person the other day. Left him straight 5 's the prompt from kijiji said after two weeks if the buyer has not gave me feedback they will post mine. They will with hold it until he posts or two weeks has elapsed. I think it is a bunch of BS myself. Kijiji prompt was did you do trade with Ray


----------

